# Minerals



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Got some mineral sites set up. Time to get those racks growing again. Deer are hitting them already.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

What type of minerals are you putting out? Definitely something I'd be interested in.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

For rack growth and body size take a look at Whitetail Clover, over 30% protein.A friend planted on his land and noticed that the deer lose there spots and get darker and bigger quicker.He says deer are bigger buck and doe,and antler growth bigger.He told me they will walk through corn,and soybeans to get to the clover.He put up a fence in a 20' diameter circle and inside the fence the clover was over twice as tall as outside.It brings the deer in and feeds them protein.If planted correctly he said it should last 3-5 years.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Help on what to plant in shaded tree bound areas?? With decent tree canopy.... tried it before but not much luck 
Ground mineral ..... tried lucky buck (didn't get much if any attention) use to use buckola in the corn and they loved it but not seeing it anymore like years ago


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Cut the trees. Nothing will grow well without sunlight.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> Cut the trees. Nothing will grow well without sunlight.


Thought about it..... but only take trees down that mother nature gives, and up there it has been opening up some
, might try again this spring/fall just got to find time and desire to get it done(fix the disc & harrow drag) get rid of a bunch of saplings that sprouted the past few years
Got to take care of multiple standing dead trees up there and a few blow over from past storms


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Misdirection said:


> What type of minerals are you putting out? Definitely something I'd be interested in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


I mix these 2 from tractor supply.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bobk said:


> I mix these 2 from tractor supply.
> View attachment 337755
> View attachment 337757


Yep, it's not that hard! I heard about "trace mineral" years ago. Went to one of the biggest feed mills in the area and asked for it. I got an 80 lb bag of Morton's Io-Fix-T, trace mineral livestock salt for about 15 bucks! The stuff in the sporting goods stores would cost that for about 5 lbs! 

And the deer loved it! Once the rain soaked it into the ground the deer would paw holes a foot deep to get at it!


----------



## ultra elite 50 (Mar 2, 2020)

bobk said:


> I mix these 2 from tractor supply.
> View attachment 337755
> View attachment 337757


My go to as well! They love it


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

bobk said:


> Got some mineral sites set up. Time to get those racks growing again. Deer are hitting them already.
> 
> View attachment 337741
> View attachment 337743


Thanks for the great tip , want something that actually works


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

ironman172 said:


> Thanks for the great tip , want something that actually works


If you have a feed mill close take a 5 gal bucket with lid & get 5 gal of molassis . Plus get 50 lb of mixing salt. Total cost 25-30 dollars but will make several spots. I put liquid on old log or stump then put salt on top of liquid. Have had deer eat stumps & rotted logs to ground level or below.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

bare naked said:


> If you have a feed mill close take a 5 gal bucket with lid & get 5 gal of molassis . Plus get 50 lb of mixing salt. Total cost 25-30 dollars but will make several spots. I put liquid on old log or stump then put salt on top of liquid. Have had deer eat stumps & rotted logs to ground level or below.


Got 2 in town , but not sure what they have, just get 50lb bags of whole flavored corn come hunting season, but would like to give them something more then salt block and big&j block off season, tried a bucket of lucky buck with no action
Would use buck-o-la with the corn and they loved it , put on top of the corn and that's all they ate till gone then got into the corn, but hard to find anymore


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I use vanilla pudding packet in new sites to help entice them into them. Works wonders.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hope they like it


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Checked it yesterday , appears to be untouched in all 3 spots that usually have traveling deer..... sad


----------



## buckhunter7 (Apr 1, 2019)

what ratio do you mix the mineral and trace salt ?



bobk said:


> I mix these 2 from tractor supply.
> View attachment 337755
> View attachment 337757


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

buckhunter7 said:


> what ratio do you mix the mineral and trace salt ?


50-50 is how I mix it.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Buddy uses:
1 part stock salt
1 part di-cal
2 part trace mineral


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> Checked it yesterday , appears to be untouched in all 3 spots that usually have traveling deer..... sad


Hey Bill, they hitting your minerals yet?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

When trying to establish a new mineral site, I add a box of vanilla pudding to my mix, it seems to help with them finding it the 1st time by adding a delishious smell!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

miked913 said:


> When trying to establish a new mineral site, I add a box of vanilla pudding to my mix, it seems to help with them finding it the 1st time by adding a delishious smell!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I've heard grape koolaid works really well too!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Minerals will all depend on your purpose for your deer herd as well. Do you want to just kill a deer? Do you want to increase your luck? Do you want to grow bigger deer? Do you want a healthy herd? Kinda matters in my eyes. I want all of it lol. I want to increase my chances and keep deer on my property....but I also want healthier deer. I want Doe's having twins and triplets. I want bucks with bigger racks. I want it alll!!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

bobk said:


> Hey Bill, they hitting your minerals yet?


Been out of town for 3+ weeks , be down there Sunday/ Monday, hopefully they are visiting them , might freshen them up if so


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Did a check today , doesn't seem like the 3 spots have been touched, will freshen up next trip..... getting overgrown on the a tv path , need to do some cutting


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I started running a camera on my trace mineral block last week. I put a fresh block out this spring, and it's almost gone already. The blocks usually last longer. The bucks are really hitting it hard.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

This site has been active for about 5 years now. The salt has worked down into the soil and the deer dig at it a lot. I have found that moist sites work better than dry sites. This site is next to a creek, but the site is getting dry from the hot and dry weather. I’ll haul some water in next week and moisten it up if we don’t get any rain.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That's a good idea Muddy. Why didn't I think of that. Ha Ha. It has been a dry last 6-8 weeks for sure.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Mine haven't been touched ..... back to the block .....salt and mineral that they liked in the past.
I'll mix in some shell corn with what's on the ground see if they might start eating it then ??


----------

